# Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "Always-On"-Kopierschutz



## Primer (5. September 2012)

*Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "Always-On"-Kopierschutz*

*Ubisoft verwirft "always-on" Kopierschutz*

In einem Interview mit der RPS ließ man nun verlauten das der Kopierschutz zukünftig nicht mehr zum Einsatz kommt. Es wird also eine einfach Aktivierung des Spieles, ohne irgendwelche Einschränkungen, ausreichen. Danach kann der Titel jederzeit Offline genutzt werden. Eine dauerhafte (always-on) Internetverbindung ist zum spielen nicht mehr notwendig.

Der Schritt an sich kommt durchaus überraschend. Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit bekräftigte man noch den Erfolg dieser DRM Maßnahme, auch wenn mittelfristig zumindest eine Überarbeitung des Systems, aufgrund aufgebrachter Nutzer und zeitweise nicht erreichbarer Server hätte erfolgen müssen. Letztendlich hat man sich aber der Kritik vieler Nutzer gebeugt. So hieß es:
_
„Wir haben auf das Feedback unserer Kunden gehört, und seit Juni letzten Jahres ist unsere Politik bei PC-Spielen, dass wir nur eine einmalige Online-Aktivierung bei der erstmaligen Installation des Spiels voraussetzen. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt kann man das Spiel ohne Internetzugang nutzen“_

Zukünftige Spiele wie Assassins Creed 3 oder Farcry 3 werden also keine dauerhafte Onlineverbindung voraussetzen und mit einer einmaligen Aktivierung auskommen. Wie mit älteren Titel verfahren wird und ob Retail- oder Steam Käufer noch einen Uplay Account brauchen habe ich nicht raus bekommen.

Quelle@RPS und Computerbase


----------



## Stryke7 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "alway on" Kopierschutz*

Die Einsicht kommt spät, aber durchaus lobenswert, dass sie kommt.  Damit sind sie der Konkurrenz deutlich vorraus, was die Beliebtheit angeht.


----------



## Oberst Klink (5. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "alway on" Kopierschutz*

Ob das wirklich nur die Einsicht war? Ich glaube eher, dass Ubisoft da etwas der Arsch auf Eis ging. Aber immerhin hört diese Kacke endlich auf! Jetzt fehlt nur noch, dass Ubisoft diesen permanenten Onlinezwang per Patch bei allen aktuellen Spielen entfernt!


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "alway on" Kopierschutz*

Was nützt das aber wenn es Games wie Anno 2070 gibt deren Umfang beschnitten wird -- keine Arche im Offline Modus -- wenn man nicht permanent online ist?


----------



## Oberst Klink (5. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "alway on" Kopierschutz*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was nützt das aber wenn es Games wie Anno 2070 gibt deren Umfang beschnitten wird -- keine Arche im Offline Modus -- wenn man nicht permanent online ist?


 
Reicht doch schon aus, wenn man fürs Endlosspiel nicht mehr permanent online sein muss.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "alway on" Kopierschutz*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was nützt das aber wenn es Games wie Anno 2070 gibt deren Umfang beschnitten wird -- keine Arche im Offline Modus -- wenn man nicht permanent online ist?


 
Bei Steam ist's kaum anders - der Offline-Modus ist reine Deko; in Warhheit braucht's für jeden Pups eine Internetverbindung und nach ein paar Tagen offline geht plötzlich nichts mehr, bis man wieder on geht.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Stryke7 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "alway on" Kopierschutz*

trauriger fakt: spiele-cracks funktionieren dadurch besser als originale


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "alway on" Kopierschutz*

Ge Oh Ge! Ge Oh Ge! Ge Oh Ge! Ge Oh Ge!!!111einself


----------



## Rizzard (5. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "alway on" Kopierschutz*

Kurz vor AC3 und FC3 dürfte das so manchen freuen. Nicht selten laß man das die Spiele allein wegen dem DRM boykottiert werden.

PS: Nennt man das wirklich allway on und nicht allways on?


----------



## Primer (5. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "alway on" Kopierschutz*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> PS: Nennt man das wirklich allway on und nicht allways on?


 
Natürlich nicht *FIX*
...habe er Gnade mit meiner ersten verfassten News^^


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "always-on" Kopierschutz*

Erster Gedanke : Sehr gut, wurde auch Zeit ! Dann kaufe ich mir auch wieder Ubischrott ... ähh ... Ubisoft Titel 

ABER: Die frage die ich mir stelle ist, wird das auch auf die älteren Titel übertragen ?! 
Und wird das nur eine weitere Finte (?), weil sie können es auch so machen das man bei jedem Spiel-Start Kurz online sei muss.

Ich denke der Finanzielle Druck wurde zu groß, das man in der Vergangenheit selbst immer nur Positiv darüber berichtet hat war ja wie wir wissen nur PR gelabber/Propaganda.


----------



## Schokomonster (5. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "always-on" Kopierschutz*

Glaub ich erst wenns auch wirklich so kommt, den Drecksladen würd ich auch zutrauen das die damit jetzt gross angeben und am ende haben die Spiele trotzdem wieder so ein Mist dabei.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "always-on" Kopierschutz*



			
				ΔΣΛ;4533423 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wird das nur eine weitere Finte (?), weil sie können es auch so machen das man bei jedem Start Kurz online sei muss.


 
Nein, da steht ja ausdrücklich, dass man nur zum registrieren (nicht einloggen!) online sein muss, und danach offline sein kann.

trotzdem stimme ich auch schokomonster zu, ich glaubs erst, wenn ichs sehe.  die großen vertreiber haben sich da schon oft genug noch was ausgedacht ...


----------



## Primer (5. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "always-on" Kopierschutz*

Die Frage stellte ich mir eben auch schon. Wie genau verfährt Ubisoft mit dem Uplay System. Ich denke das sich das ganze an Steam orientiert, man bindet den Key an den Account und kann diesen dann Offline setzten, wenn auch nicht unbegrenzt. Mir persönlich ist das egal, sofern man sich nur zum Start kurz anmelden muss um zu spielen und nicht ständig Daten ausgetauscht werden. Somit unterscheidet sich das grundlegende System nicht mehr von Steam und Origin, was bisher mein Kritikpunk war. Wenn die jetzt auch noch Anno2070 patchen, kann ichs mir endlich holen^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "alway on" Kopierschutz*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ob das wirklich nur die Einsicht war? Ich glaube eher, dass Ubisoft da etwas der Arsch auf Eis ging. Aber immerhin hört diese Kacke endlich auf! Jetzt fehlt nur noch, dass Ubisoft diesen permanenten Onlinezwang per Patch bei allen aktuellen Spielen entfernt!



Jepp sowas würde ich auch begrüßen. Denen muss das Wasser ja schon in die Nase laufen so das die sich hier als Wendehälse darstellen. Ich warte lieber in der Deckung ab was wirklich passiert


----------



## Superwip (5. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "always-on" Kopierschutz*

Besser spät als nie

Ich hoffe, sie bringen auch einen Patch für die Spiele, die den Dreck bereits haben...


----------



## Sepulzera (5. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "always-on" Kopierschutz*

Hey, da kann man es ja sogar mal in Erwägung ziehen, sich die Titel zu kaufen 
Somit ist mal wieder bewiesen, dass große Konzerne eben *nicht* machen können, was sie wollen, sondern immernoch auf die Kundschaft angewiesen sind


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "alway on" Kopierschutz*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Reicht doch schon aus, wenn man fürs Endlosspiel nicht mehr permanent online sein muss.


 
Musst du aber sonst geht eben die Arche nicht und ich weiß das weil ich mir das Spiel erst letztens gekauft habe.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (5. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "always-on" Kopierschutz*

Juhu Far Cry 3 _kann_ dadurch echt gut werden


----------



## McClaine (5. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "always-on" Kopierschutz*

hui, naja mal abwarten. Vielleicht haben sie schon neue Konzepte und tolle Ideen die verwirklicht werden wollen 

Aber falls FC3 wirklich ohne Online DRM und diesen Ubischrottluncher kommt, könnte man sich ja schon fast überlegen sich das Game zu kaufen


----------



## Wired (5. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "Always-On"-Kopierschutz*

Will jetz nich behaupten das UbiSOFTs Maßnahmen mit DRM crap und so gut sind/waren, aber habt ihr euch auch mal überlegt warum überhaupt erst angefangen wurde solche Schutzsysteme zu benutzen? Iwie muss sich auch ein Unternehmen wie Ubisoft und co. gegen Illegalität schützen können.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "Always-On"-Kopierschutz*

Solche Restriktionen will keiner, und dem Illegalen Kopierer ist dies sowieso egal weil er eine Veränderte Version spielt.
Das schadet nur dem ehrlichen Käufer, was Ubisoft bemerkt hat, und dem ehrlichen Käufer zu ärgern ist nicht gerade Wirtschaftlich optimal.


----------



## Adi1 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "Always-On"-Kopierschutz*

Hehe, wer`s glaubt, wird seelig.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "Always-On"-Kopierschutz*

Jeah ich bin Seelig


----------



## RainbowCrash (5. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "Always-On"-Kopierschutz*



Wired schrieb:


> Will jetz nich behaupten das UbiSOFTs Maßnahmen mit DRM crap und so gut sind/waren, aber habt ihr euch auch mal überlegt warum überhaupt erst angefangen wurde solche Schutzsysteme zu benutzen? Iwie muss sich auch ein Unternehmen wie Ubisoft und co. gegen Illegalität schützen können.


 
Nur bringt so n "Kopierschutz" rein gar nichts und fördert die Raubkopien eher


----------



## McClaine (5. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "Always-On"-Kopierschutz*



Wired schrieb:


> Will jetz nich behaupten das UbiSOFTs Maßnahmen mit DRM crap und so gut sind/waren, aber habt ihr euch auch mal überlegt warum überhaupt erst angefangen wurde solche Schutzsysteme zu benutzen? Iwie muss sich auch ein Unternehmen wie Ubisoft und co. gegen Illegalität schützen können.


 
Glaubst du alles was dir Ubisoft in den Medien vorsetzt!? 
Ach ja die pösen Raubkopierer, von 1Mio Spielen, verkauft Ubi ja nur 50000, 950000 sind laut deren Angaben Raubkopiert.
Selbst wenn, kein Wunder und Ubi sollte sich _zuerst_ an die eigene Nase fassen...

Aber bitte glaubt doch nicht so leichtgläubig alles was man euch serviert 

BTW man kann nicht bestimmen, wie oft ein Spiel (Raub)kopiert wurde. Alles worauf sich Ubi stützt, sind blinde Berechnungen deren CEO´s usw. Also darauf geb ich garnichts...


----------



## DarkMo (5. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "Always-On"-Kopierschutz*

richtig. das sich unternehmen schützen wollen seh auch ich ein. was ich nicht einsehe: das sie sich auf kosten des ehrlichen kunden schützen. und das ärgste dabei: es bringt nichma was. der raubkopierer, der eigentlich das ziel dieser maßnahmen is lacht drüber und zockt ohne repressalien. kanns das sein? sicher nicht.

wenn das hier wirklich ein zeichen is, das boykott was bringt - oh gott, ich hoffe es - dann ist dies vllt nur der erste entwickler/publisher der einknickt. wenn die leute sehen, dass massiver protest etwas bewirken kann, dann hat diese "ach, wozu boykottieren, ich allein bewirk ja eh nix"-mentalität vllt ENDLICH mal ein ende. spiel xyz ist ein blockbuster? scheiss doch drauf. wenn da der ehrliche kunde gegängelt und verarscht wird - verzichtet drauf! wenn KEINER diesen blockbuster kauft, was glaubt ihr, wie schnell ein anderer blockbuster kommt, der aus dieser aktion seine lehre gezogen hat. kundenfeedback kann nur im sine des kunden sein. darauf zu verzichten is einfach nur kurzsichtig. jeder einzelne hats in der hand, aber die allermeisten lassen alles mit isich machen, weil sie denken, sie sind ohnmächtig.

wie gesagt, ich hoffe, das dies hier ein zeichen ist, das viele verstehen: man ist eben NICHT ohnmächtig. man KANN etwas bewirken. und mit ein wenig glück sehen die anderen publisher nun ebenfalls die fische davonschwimmen. der erste ist trotz massiver propaganda eingeknickt - und eine kette ist nur so stark wie ihr schwächstes glied... boykott all dem rotz der letzten jahre und hoffen, dass die endlich mal zur besinnung kommen. wenns denen ans geld geht, werden die scho findig sein und andre methoden finden um sich zu schützen. man darf sich nur nich alles bieten lassen.


----------



## hanfi104 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "Always-On"-Kopierschutz*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bei Steam ist's kaum anders - der Offline-Modus ist reine Deko; in Warhheit braucht's für jeden Pups eine Internetverbindung und nach ein paar Tagen offline geht plötzlich nichts mehr, bis man wieder on geht.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 Naja ich war jetzt 4 Wochen im Offlinemodus, weil ich nur per Handy ins Inet und Steam sich nicht verbinden konnte.


Stryke7 schrieb:


> trauriger fakt: spiele-cracks funktionieren dadurch besser als originale


 Ich hab mir Ruse gekauft, in Steam geladen, gestartet -> ncihts passiert. Mit Kompatibilitätsmodus auf Vista SP2 startet es mit exe funktioniert nicht mehr aber lässt sich so lala spielen(lags und grottige Performance). N Freund hats sich mal gezogen und bei ihm läufts perfekt


----------



## Stryke7 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "Always-On"-Kopierschutz*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir Ruse gekauft, in Steam geladen, gestartet -> ncihts passiert. Mit Kompatibilitätsmodus auf Vista SP2 startet es mit exe funktioniert nicht mehr aber lässt sich so lala spielen(lags und grottige Performance). N Freund hats sich mal gezogen und bei ihm läufts perfekt


 

kenn ich irgendwoher ... merken die entwickler noch was ???


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "Always-On"-Kopierschutz*

Das wäre das 2. Problem, die ewigen unfertigen Produkte. Am Tag des Erscheinens ist meist wenigstens ein finaler Patch vorhanden


----------



## Domowoi (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "Always-On"-Kopierschutz*



Wired schrieb:


> Will jetz nich behaupten das UbiSOFTs Maßnahmen mit DRM crap und so gut sind/waren, aber habt ihr euch auch mal überlegt warum überhaupt erst angefangen wurde solche Schutzsysteme zu benutzen? Iwie muss sich auch ein Unternehmen wie Ubisoft und co. gegen Illegalität schützen können.


 Das Problem ist halt, dass auch dieser massive Eingriff in die Benutzerfreundlichkeit die legitimen Nutzer mehr stört als die Cracker. Diese werden nämlich so oder so das Spiel spielen. Denn kein einziger Kopierschutz ist sicher. Google einfach mal nach einem zufälligem Spiel mit always-on DRM + Crack und ich garantiere Dir dass Du etwas passendes finden wirst.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "Always-On"-Kopierschutz*



Domowoi schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt, dass auch dieser massive Eingriff in die Benutzerfreundlichkeit die legitimen Nutzer mehr stört als die Cracker. Diese werden nämlich so oder so das Spiel spielen. Denn kein einziger Kopierschutz ist sicher. Google einfach mal nach einem zufälligem Spiel mit always-on DRM + Crack und ich garantiere Dir dass Du etwas passendes finden wirst.


 
warum so kompliziert?` in jeder weiterführenden schule bekommst du das auf usb-stick, oder im austausch von festplatten. dass leute sowas anbieten, kann ich aus eigener erfahrung sagen, es wäre also leicht, es zu bekommen ...


----------



## bofferbrauer (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "Always-On"-Kopierschutz*

Gibt mittlerweile eine Fortsetzung auf RPS:
Why Might Ubisoft Have Changed Their Minds On DRM? | Rock, Paper, Shotgun

Hier wird das wieso und warum dieses doch plötzlichen Sinneswandel analysiert, sehr informativ wie ich finde. Viel Spass beim lesen


----------



## Da_Obst (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "Always-On"-Kopierschutz*

Zumindest mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, vllt. ist das ja der Beginn eines Trends bei dem sich die DRM-Massnahmen generell etwas entschärfen...
Selbst wenn man sich etwas legal kauft hat man ja das Gefühl ein Krimmineller zu sein... D:


----------



## DarkMo (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "Always-On"-Kopierschutz*

jop, schöner artikel. er vermutet im großen und ganzen das selbe wie ich.


----------



## Vhailor (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "Always-On"-Kopierschutz*

Ist schon raus, obs auch bei bereits vorhandenen Spielen ohne Netzanbindung läuft? Dann könnte man sich wenigstens mal überlegen Heroes als Budget zu holen


----------



## Robonator (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "Always-On"-Kopierschutz*

Besser spät als nie


----------



## Track11 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "Always-On"-Kopierschutz*

Ich stehe prinzipiell völlig hinter Maßnahmen gegen Piraterie. Dennoch sehe ich erheblichen Verbesserungsbedarf in der gesamten Sache. Ein kleines Licht ist hierbei die Free to Play Idee, die ja immer mehr im Kommen ist. 
Um ehrlich zu sein fühle ich mich derzeit sogar verpflichtet Spiele zu kaufen, auch wenn ich diese garnicht selber benutze. 
Das liegt aus meiner Sicht an der Zielgruppe von Videospielen. Als Entwickler hast du es nicht leicht. Kinder und Jugendliche haben das größte Verlangen nach Spielen und offiziell eine riesen Kaufkraft. Dennoch sind es die Jugendlichen die schnell zu den Torrents greifen, weil der Euro doch dreimal umgedreht werden muss. Wieso bezahlen wenn ich es auch so bekomme. 

Obendrein gibt es dann noch die Sorte, welche Spiele erst runter lädt und dann kauft. Dazu gehörte ich auch eine Zeit lang und ich muss sagen, dass dies auch richtig so war. Man wird bombadiert mit prerendered HD Trailern die einem eine Grafik versprechen die nie und nimmer mit dem Endprodukt überein stimmt. Im Handel gibt es das Gesetzt, dass Werbung echt sein muss. Wieso also nicht für Trailer? Ich bin der Meinung, dass man einen Trailer maximal mit Antialiasing und anderen Effekten, welche im Spiel selber auch sind, verschönern darf. Alles andere ist arglistige Täuschung, denn wer bitte bringt noch Demos auf den Markt?

Nur ein Beispiel: Mirrors Edge kam zu einer Zeit raus in der ich absolut keine Kohle hatte durch Umzug und Studium. Ergo konnte ich es nicht zu dem Zeitpunkt legal zocken. 50€ sind eine Menge Geld. Heute habe ich hier die Xbox, PS3 und PC Version rumstehen. Ich denke, dass es vielen so geht und man einfach damit leben sollte ohne großartigen Kopierschutz zu arbeiten, denn eins ist klar: Es gibt kein Spiel in der Geschichte welches nicht gecrackt worden ist. 

Anstatt sich den Spieler zum Feind zu machen, sollte der doch lieber ein Freund werden. Freunde helfen Freunde. Natürlich gibt es auch moralische Krüppel die nur nehmen und nicht geben... aber die gibt es ja derzeit auch schon und fließen in die Statistik der Piraterie mit ein. 

Also: Back 2 the Roots und wieder ganz normalen Securom verwenden.


----------



## McClaine (8. September 2012)

Track sehr schön geschrieben.
aber securom brauch ich auch net.
ne einmal Aktivierung ohne VerfallsLimit würde es genauso machen.
Mmn ist ein sehr gutes Spiel ohne Kopierschutz besser/öfters verkauft als so ne pre Alpha Kopie mit einem drangsalierenden Kopierschutz.
Letzteres ist leider für die puplisher zur Normalität geworden und ausser Zahlen und Berechnungen ist alles schiceegal...

schade um die einst so schöne spieleindustrie. so wie es mal war wirds nie wieder und besser wirds auch nicht mehr denke ich (ausser paar Ausnahmen wie witcher zb)

Also lieber super games herstellen und die Millionen für den müßigen KS in die Spiele stecken....


----------



## Gast20141127 (8. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "Always-On"-Kopierschutz*

Ich vermute ja auch mal das denen einfach die Unterhalskosten für die Server zu hoch wurden...
Zumindest aber ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

CD Project hat ja kürzlich vorgegeben was Kundenfreundlich heisst.
Hoffe mal die verkaufen ihre Games dafür auch in Zukunft gut!
Werde es bein nächsten Game das sie rausbringen und mich interessiert genau so machen wie bei Witcher 2
 und es gegen meine sonstigen Gewohnheiten wieder vorbestellen, allein um sie zu unterstützen.
Normalerweise warte ich bis der Preis auf 30-35€ fällt.


----------



## Wired (15. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "Always-On"-Kopierschutz*



McClaine schrieb:


> Glaubst du alles was dir Ubisoft in den Medien vorsetzt!?
> Ach ja die pösen Raubkopierer, von 1Mio Spielen, verkauft Ubi ja nur 50000, 950000 sind laut deren Angaben Raubkopiert.
> Selbst wenn, kein Wunder und Ubi sollte sich _zuerst_ an die eigene Nase fassen...
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube und vertraue grundsätzlich keinem Unternehmen welches auf Profit ausgelegt ist! Habe Ubisoft nur "verteidigt" weil auch dieser Hersteller, genau wie alle anderen auch im grund nur die geschädigten sind. Die Winner sind die gegen die sie entwickelt wurden, *leider*!



DarkMo schrieb:


> richtig. das sich unternehmen schützen wollen seh auch ich ein. was ich nicht einsehe: das sie sich auf kosten des ehrlichen kunden schützen. und das ärgste dabei: es bringt nichma was. der raubkopierer, der eigentlich das ziel dieser maßnahmen is lacht drüber und zockt ohne repressalien. kanns das sein? sicher nicht.
> 
> wenn das hier wirklich ein zeichen is, das boykott was bringt - oh gott, ich hoffe es - dann ist dies vllt nur der erste entwickler/publisher der einknickt. wenn die leute sehen, dass massiver protest etwas bewirken kann, dann hat diese "ach, wozu boykottieren, ich allein bewirk ja eh nix"-mentalität vllt ENDLICH mal ein ende. spiel xyz ist ein blockbuster? scheiss doch drauf. wenn da der ehrliche kunde gegängelt und verarscht wird - verzichtet drauf! wenn KEINER diesen blockbuster kauft, was glaubt ihr, wie schnell ein anderer blockbuster kommt, der aus dieser aktion seine lehre gezogen hat. kundenfeedback kann nur im sine des kunden sein. darauf zu verzichten is einfach nur kurzsichtig. jeder einzelne hats in der hand, aber die allermeisten lassen alles mit isich machen, weil sie denken, sie sind ohnmächtig.
> 
> wie gesagt, ich hoffe, das dies hier ein zeichen ist, das viele verstehen: man ist eben NICHT ohnmächtig. man KANN etwas bewirken. und mit ein wenig glück sehen die anderen publisher nun ebenfalls die fische davonschwimmen. der erste ist trotz massiver propaganda eingeknickt - und eine kette ist nur so stark wie ihr schwächstes glied... boykott all dem rotz der letzten jahre und hoffen, dass die endlich mal zur besinnung kommen. wenns denen ans geld geht, werden die scho findig sein und andre methoden finden um sich zu schützen. man darf sich nur nich alles bieten lassen.


 
Ja schon, und auch ich find es ungerecht denen mit legalen Versionen extra noch auf diese Art zu schädigen. Aber das was du geschrieben hast kann auch ganz ganz schnell das Gegenteil bewirken, nämlich das der Publisher insolvenz anmelden muss! Hat man ja bei Jowood gesehen, auch wenn es da andere Gründe hatte.
Jedenfalls kann es auch ganz anders gehen aber nur wenn sich gewisse subGruppen der Menschheit ändern! Denn genau das ist der Grund warum der ganze Wahnsinn erst angefangen hat, weil irgendwann, irgendwo, irgendwelche mal auf die idee gekommen sind ein legal erworbendes Medium zu kopieren und an Freunde und Freundesfreunde zu verteilen... genau so ist die Raubkopiererszene doch erst entstanden, oder?



Domowoi schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt, dass auch dieser massive Eingriff in die Benutzerfreundlichkeit die legitimen Nutzer mehr stört als die Cracker. Diese werden nämlich so oder so das Spiel spielen. Denn kein einziger Kopierschutz ist sicher. Google einfach mal nach einem zufälligem Spiel mit always-on DRM + Crack und ich garantiere Dir dass Du etwas passendes finden wirst.



Muss ich nicht, denn ich weis das schon lang. Genau das gleiche passiert doch immer und immer wieder in der Evolution, Pflanzenfresser gegen Fleischfresser = Schutzmaßnahmen gegen Cracking und Hacking.


----------



## Sepulzera (15. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "Always-On"-Kopierschutz*

Es kann sich halt nicht jeder jedes neu erscheinende Spiel für 50€ leisten, da sammelt sich schnell mal was zusammen.
Die Preise sind teilweise einfach für "gewisse subGruppen der Menschheit" zu hoch, würden die Spiele für 20€ verkauft werden, gäbe es viel weniger Raubkopierer in der Masse (ja, ganz verschwinden würde es mit Sicherheit nicht).


----------



## DarkMo (15. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "Always-On"-Kopierschutz*

ich bin zudem der meinung, das viele sich das auch ohne raubkopie ned gekauft hätten ^^ richtiger wirds deswegen au ned, aber selbst diese eigentlichen nichtkunden werden ja für deren statistik mitgezählt. und wer sich ned 20 spiele im jahr leisten kann - wie ich - der mus halt die konsequenz daraus ziehn: sich schwerpunkte setzen un ned ALLES konsumieren. ich wüsst garnich, was ich mir alles kaufen sollte oO mich intressieren im jahr 1 vllt 2 neuvorstellungen, der ganze rest geht mir sonstwo vorbei >< kanns kaum nachvollziehn, wie manche hier ein solch breites intressenspektrum haben wollen ^^

und wegen "kann nach hinten losgehn und die gehn insolvent": ja un? bilden sich auch neue studios und die entwickler/programmiere/angestellten kommen scho wieder unter. und sein wir ehrlich: wer misswirtschaft betriebt (massives kundenstamm vergraulen zum bsp  ), der soll hinterher nich weinen, wenn er pleite geht...


----------



## Wired (17. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "Always-On"-Kopierschutz*



DarkMo schrieb:


> ich bin zudem der meinung, das viele sich das auch ohne raubkopie ned gekauft hätten ^^ richtiger wirds deswegen au ned, aber selbst diese eigentlichen nichtkunden werden ja für deren statistik mitgezählt. und wer sich ned 20 spiele im jahr leisten kann - wie ich - der mus halt die konsequenz daraus ziehn: sich schwerpunkte setzen un ned ALLES konsumieren. ich wüsst garnich, was ich mir alles kaufen sollte oO mich intressieren im jahr 1 vllt 2 neuvorstellungen, der ganze rest geht mir sonstwo vorbei >< kanns kaum nachvollziehn, wie manche hier ein solch breites intressenspektrum haben wollen ^^


 Auch ich kaufe nur bestimmte Games und manchmal auch erst wenn diese nur noch ca. 30€ kosten, ich muss nich jedes Games sofort bei Release haben zu mal wenn ich bei einer RPG Serie den letzten Teil noch nich ganz durch hab, muss der neue Teil eben warten. 



DarkMo schrieb:


> und wegen "kann nach hinten losgehn und die gehn insolvent": ja un?  bilden sich auch neue studios und die  entwickler/programmiere/angestellten kommen scho wieder unter. und sein  wir ehrlich: wer misswirtschaft betriebt (massives kundenstamm  vergraulen zum bsp  ), der soll hinterher nich weinen, wenn er pleite  geht...


Bei dem Satz gehts mir nich um den Publisher, um das Entwickler Team und zur hälfte. Es geht mir viel mehr um das Game selbst! Wenn es zu einer sehr guten Serie gehört ist es um so mehr traurig wenn den Entwicklern das Produkt regelrecht weg genommen wird oder der Publisher down geht und es somit keine Fortsetzung geben wird, was dann passiert haben ja alle sehen dürfen! Und auch wenn der "Nachfolger" sehr gut ist... man kann eine Serie nicht mit einer neuen Ersetzen.


----------



## KratzeKatze (18. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "Always-On"-Kopierschutz*



Wired schrieb:


> Bei dem Satz gehts mir nich um den Publisher, um das Entwickler Team und zur hälfte. Es geht mir viel mehr um das Game selbst! Wenn es zu einer sehr guten Serie gehört ist es um so mehr traurig wenn den Entwicklern das Produkt regelrecht weg genommen wird oder der Publisher down geht und es somit keine Fortsetzung geben wird, was dann passiert haben ja alle sehen dürfen! Und auch wenn der "Nachfolger" sehr gut ist... man kann eine Serie nicht mit einer neuen Ersetzen.




Noch nicht mal, wenn der Publisher gleich bleibt, hast du eine Garantie dafür, dass der Nachfolger eines Spiels gut wird. Im Gegenteil, ich stelle mal die (gewagte?) These auf, dass sobald ein Spiel ein Mega-Hit ist, die Nachfolger automatisch schlechter werden, weil es dann nur noch darum geht, aus dem guten Namen des Spiels den größtmöglichen Profit bei geringem Einsatz zu schaffen.

Zum Topic:
Mir ist egal, ob Ubi da der Arsch auf Grundeis ging oder doch die Vernunft eingekehrt ist, solange der DRM letztlich wirklich abgeschafft wird.

Was Raubkopien angeht, sollte man von Kopierschutz lieber Abstand nehmen, das dadurch gesparte Geld in die Entwicklung stecken und nutzerfreundlichen Vertriebswege generieren, d.h.: Spiele sind einfach mit Key spielbar, keine Accountbindung, kein Onlinezwang. Dann vielleicht noch sowas wie eine Flatrate oder Vergünstigungen für bestimmte Gruppen (wie bei Museen z.B. für Schüler und Studenten) und schon locken die sowas von viele Leute an, dass sie sich fragen, warum sowas nie vorher probiert wurde.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "Always-On"-Kopierschutz*



KratzeKatze schrieb:


> Noch nicht mal, wenn der Publisher gleich bleibt, hast du eine Garantie dafür, dass der Nachfolger eines Spiels gut wird. Im Gegenteil, ich stelle mal die (gewagte?) These auf, dass sobald ein Spiel ein Mega-Hit ist, die Nachfolger automatisch schlechter werden, weil es dann nur noch darum geht, aus dem guten Namen des Spiels den größtmöglichen Profit bei geringem Einsatz zu schaffen.
> 
> Zum Topic:
> Mir ist egal, ob Ubi da der Arsch auf Grundeis ging oder doch die Vernunft eingekehrt ist, solange der DRM letztlich wirklich abgeschafft wird.


 

Leider ist das tatsächlich häufig so. Aber ich denke, es gibt noch Ausnahmen, Assassins Creed zum Beispiel. 

Ubisofts Beweggründe wären natürlich mal interessant, schließlich sind sie ja anderer Meinung als alle Anderen.  Ich denke, die Entscheidung basiert auf folgenden Gedanken:

1: Der ganze DRM-Wahnsinn  bekommt immer mehr Kontra, also kann man durch ihre Maßnahme ne Menge Ärger sparen.
2: Dadurch und durch den Fakt, Vorreiter mit der Entschärfung der Regeln zu sein, werden sie mächtig viel Sympathie zugetragen bekommen.
3: Bestimmt hatten auch sie langsam Schiss vor dem anstehenden Ärger ...   Ist ja auch nicht so, als ob es bisher noch keinen Stress gegeben hätte, gerade bei AC2 als der Dauer-Online-Zwang erstmalig da war.


----------



## Skysnake (22. September 2012)

*AW: Ubisoft verzichtet künftig auf "Always-On"-Kopierschutz*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Jepp sowas würde ich auch begrüßen. Denen muss das Wasser ja schon in die Nase laufen so das die sich hier als Wendehälse darstellen. Ich warte lieber in der Deckung ab was wirklich passiert


 Ja, so ganz kann ich es noch nicht glauben. Die hatten ja auch in der Vergangenheit schon Besserung versprochen und Pustekuchen



Sepulzera schrieb:


> Hey, da kann man es ja sogar mal in Erwägung ziehen, sich die Titel zu kaufen
> Somit ist mal wieder bewiesen, dass große Konzerne eben *nicht* machen können, was sie wollen, sondern immernoch auf die Kundschaft angewiesen sind


 Ja durchaus, ich bin schon SEHR vom Kauf von Games abgehalten worden durch den Ubidrecklauncher DRM Mist.... Nur the Dust habe ich bewusst gekauft trotz DRM und Ubischrott, einfach weil ich die Entwickler unterstützen wollte, aber da auch nur für nen 10er oder so  weiter ging meine Sympathie dann doch nicht, weil der DRM Dreck mich schon derbst ankotzt. Ansonsten wurde halt Ubischrott Dreck halt leider duch unaufmerksamkeit gekauft,  und man hat erst im Nachhinein festgestellt, dass das von Ubisoft ist mit dem DRM Dreck. Einmal hab ich dafür sogar nen Game zurück gegeben, weil NN



Wired schrieb:


> Will jetz nich behaupten das UbiSOFTs Maßnahmen mit DRM crap und so gut sind/waren, aber habt ihr euch auch mal überlegt warum überhaupt erst angefangen wurde solche Schutzsysteme zu benutzen? Iwie muss sich auch ein Unternehmen wie Ubisoft und co. gegen Illegalität schützen können.


 "Raubkopien" gibt es so lange schon, wie es Games gibt. Frag dich mal lieber, wie die großen Publisher denn überhaupt so groß werden konnten, wenn doch nach deren Aussage >90% der Leute eh alles nur Raubmordkopierer sind, die keinen Cent ausgeben für ein Produkt.... 

Die bekommen einfach nur nicht den Hals voll! Da wird versucht auch die letzten Cent noch aus dem Markt raus zu quetschen, anstatt einfach ein zu sehen, das man mit einem gewissen Schwund leben muss, genau wie es eben im Einzelhandel auch der Fall ist. Da gibts auch Schwund, und sogar nicht einmal wenig, wirst du aber in jedem Laden beim Verlassen gefilzt? Nein, weil sich die Leute das nicht gefallen lassen im realen Leben, aber mit dem DRM scheis passiert eben genau das! Es gibt eben nur genug Leichtgläubige, die den Publishern da blind nachrennen, und sagen "da kamm man eh doch nichts machen, und ICH WILL KONSUMIEREN" also lass es doch sein, brint nichts du bist allein, das juckt die nicht. Aber das ist ne SCHEIS Einstellung, und wie man sieht, kann man doch etwas bewirken



DarkMo schrieb:


> richtig. das sich unternehmen schützen wollen seh auch ich ein. was ich nicht einsehe: das sie sich auf kosten des ehrlichen kunden schützen. und das ärgste dabei: es bringt nichma was. der raubkopierer, der eigentlich das ziel dieser maßnahmen is lacht drüber und zockt ohne repressalien. kanns das sein? sicher nicht.
> 
> wenn das hier wirklich ein zeichen is, das boykott was bringt - oh gott, ich hoffe es - dann ist dies vllt nur der erste entwickler/publisher der einknickt. wenn die leute sehen, dass massiver protest etwas bewirken kann, dann hat diese "ach, wozu boykottieren, ich allein bewirk ja eh nix"-mentalität vllt ENDLICH mal ein ende. spiel xyz ist ein blockbuster? scheiss doch drauf. wenn da der ehrliche kunde gegängelt und verarscht wird - verzichtet drauf! wenn KEINER diesen blockbuster kauft, was glaubt ihr, wie schnell ein anderer blockbuster kommt, der aus dieser aktion seine lehre gezogen hat. kundenfeedback kann nur im sine des kunden sein. darauf zu verzichten is einfach nur kurzsichtig. jeder einzelne hats in der hand, aber die allermeisten lassen alles mit isich machen, weil sie denken, sie sind ohnmächtig.
> 
> wie gesagt, ich hoffe, das dies hier ein zeichen ist, das viele verstehen: man ist eben NICHT ohnmächtig. man KANN etwas bewirken. und mit ein wenig glück sehen die anderen publisher nun ebenfalls die fische davonschwimmen. der erste ist trotz massiver propaganda eingeknickt - und eine kette ist nur so stark wie ihr schwächstes glied... boykott all dem rotz der letzten jahre und hoffen, dass die endlich mal zur besinnung kommen. wenns denen ans geld geht, werden die scho findig sein und andre methoden finden um sich zu schützen. man darf sich nur nich alles bieten lassen.


 So seh ich das auch, und ich hoffe!!!!! Die Leute schnallen endlich mal, das man wirklich etwas bewegen kann, wenn man will! Ich hab glaub 3 oder 5 Jahre den Boykott von Steam aufrecht gehalten, bis ich eingeknickt bin, aber ich wäre sofort wieder dabei, und ich hoffe, dass die Leute endlich da mal was machen, genau wie gegen Origin usw. Der ganze DRM Dreck soll einfach weg. Es kostet UNMENGEN an Geld. Ich möchte ja echt nicht wissen, was Ubischrott seine Server gekostet haben, ganz zu schweigen von der Kaufverweigerung der Kunden. Dann noch die Entwicklung von dem Dreck, der eh nur ganz ganz ganz kurz wirkt, ja manchmal nicht mal bis zum Launch des Titels, und dafür eben die Games einen ticken billiger, und gleichzeitig eben keine Schikane mehr. Da würden die unterm Strich mehr haben als aktuell. Man muss sich doch nur mal anschauen, wie gut die Indie Bundles laufen! Man muss sich halt auch irgendwann mal zufrieden geben. Das letzte Quäntchen kann man nicht aus dem MArkt quetschen, zumal man die Raubkopierer ja zumeist eh da hat, wo Sie eh kein Geld haben, um das Produkt zu kaufen, später wenn Sie aber Geld haben, geben viele/die Meisten (?) dann Geld für Produkte der geliebten Firma aus, einfach weil ne Kundenbindung da ist. MS hatte das früher schon genau richtig erkannt, und auch Adobe. Schaumer mal, ob die Publisher auch endlich mal merken, dass Sie sich selbst ins Bein schiesen.


----------

